# lyrica with lamictal



## ahmad (Jun 27, 2010)

Can lyrica and lamictal be taken together ? any experience, thoughts .


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I've taken both separately - never together. But there is no contraindication in taking both together, so go for it.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

from a thread within the medication subforum of the website, posted last month on 8/15/2012 by you -



istayhome said:


> With no health insurance, it is prohibitively expensive for me to try, otherwise I would give it a go.


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f30/lyrica-198845/

posted on 9/18/2012 by you -



istayhome said:


> don't ask how much it (seeing a physician) costs for those without insurance


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f30/how-can-i-get-an-emergency-benzo-script-205453/

i'm confused.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

good catch sir. Like I said it is too expensive for me to buy. Recently I was able to try a few given to me by someone who is prescribed lyrica I only took it a few times, so I am not familiar with it's long term, therapeutic effects.

So I took it a handful of times at a low dose while taking benzodiazapines. It obviously did not affect me. Thanks for fact checking basuraeuropea! Speaking of facts, I am on Lamictal so I did take Lyrica and Lamictal at the same time. That couple weeks of my life was miserable, I was very sick so sorry for the misleading posts.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

istayhome said:


> good catch sir. Like I said it is too expensive for me to buy. Recently I was able to try a few given to me by someone who is prescribed lyrica I only took it a few times, so I am not familiar with it's long term, therapeutic effects.
> 
> So I took it a handful of times at a low dose while taking benzodiazapines. It obviously did not affect me. Thanks for fact checking basuraeuropea! Speaking of facts, I am on Lamictal so I did take Lyrica and Lamictal at the same time. That couple weeks of my life was miserable, I was very sick so sorry for the misleading posts.


thanks for the clarification - odd, though, that it had no effect upon you, assuming you did indeed take it, as it's highly anxiolytic and is a benzodiazepine potentiator.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> thanks for the clarification - odd, though, that it had no effect upon you, assuming you did indeed take it, as it's highly anxiolytic and is a benzodiazepine potentiator.


I've taken plenty of high-dose Gabapentin with no affect. Have you taken Gabapentin? If so how does it compare to pregabalin?

I had 50 mg Lyrica capsules. I only had around 10 so I didn't get to work up to a high dose.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

istayhome said:


> I've taken plenty of high-dose Gabapentin with no affect. Have you taken Gabapentin? If so how does it compare to pregabalin?
> 
> I had 50 mg Lyrica capsules. I only had around 10 so I didn't get to work up to a high dose.


gabapentin, when dosed high enough, feels like a much weaker version of pregabalin. they're both anxiolytic, although pregabalin is highly so, whereas i found gabapentin to be only mildly so.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> gabapentin, when dosed high enough, feels like a much weaker version of pregabalin. they're both anxiolytic, although pregabalin is highly so, whereas i found gabapentin to be only mildly so.


Yeah that was my impression. I probably didn't notice anything from the pregabalin because I have a reasonably high benzo tolerance.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

istayhome said:


> Yeah that was my impression. I probably didn't notice anything from the pregabalin because I have a reasonably high benzo tolerance.


they work via completely different mechanisms and aren't cross tolerant. assuming you took said doses, you likely were not taking doses at levels therapeutic.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> they work via completely different mechanisms and aren't cross tolerant. assuming you took said doses, you likely were not taking doses at levels therapeutic.


Alright, thanks for clearing that up. Dang psychiatrists not knowing what they're talking about. I saw a psychiatrist a while back who said that Pregabalin essentially works the same as benzos, it's just, "safer," his words. Ugh I usually do my own research I guess that was a major fail on my part but yeah, I neither took a high enough dose nor took it for a long enough period of time to get any effects. That might not be so bad, it sounds like it isn't going so well for you.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

istayhome said:


> Alright, thanks for clearing that up. Dang psychiatrists not knowing what they're talking about. I saw a psychiatrist a while back who said that Pregabalin essentially works the same as benzos, it's just, "safer," his words. Ugh I usually do my own research I guess that was a major fail on my part but yeah, I neither took a high enough dose nor took it for a long enough period of time to get any effects. That might not be so bad, it sounds like it isn't going so well for you.


it isn't going so well for me. baclofen is next on the list.


----------



## ahmad (Jun 27, 2010)

No use of going over 300 mg lyrica in my case.it becomes as a depressant .
I decresed lyrica from 300 to 150 mg daily , added 25 mg lamictal since one week, I feel additive positive effects, I need to wait another week to add another 25 mg lamictal .


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

sounds good, keep it up.


----------

